# zweites Netzteil und SATA II HD im Betrieb zuschalten

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

da ich aus Schaden klug geworden und ein Datensammler bin habe ich jetzt 8 Festplatten an meinem Rechner. Für jede Festplatte eine zweite für 1:1 Backup. Nach dem Einbau der letzten reicht die Stromversorgung nicht mehr aus. Ich möchte ein zweites Netzteil einbauen http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemoddi...-netzteil.html , an dieses die Backup-Festplatten anschließen und dort einen Schalter anbringen, so das ich diese Platten temporär einschalten kann. Ist das möglich im laufenden Betrieb die Festplatten einzuschalten? Sollte doch unter Linux (und auch WindowsXP) möglich sein? (Wenn ich ein größeres Netzteil nehme kommt beim Einschalten die Sicherung.) Nach Benutzung aushängen und ausschalten.

----------

## Dorsai!

Normalerweise sollten SATA Festplatten wenn man sie bei laufendem Betrieb anschließt schon mit Spannung versorgt sein.

Normale vorgehensweise wäre also: Strom zuschalten -> SATA Stecker anschließen

Bei dir wäre es: SATA Stecker anschließen -> dann erst den Strom zuschalten.

Das hochlaufen der Betriebsspannungen, parallel mit dem Anlaufen der Platte und der anmeldung am Controller kann vielleicht zu unvorhergesehenen Ergebnisen führen.

Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass es funktioniert. Die Hersteller sind sich diesem Problem sicherlich bewusst und haben das eventuell firmwaretechnisch irgendwie umgangen.

Empfehlen würde ich dir allerdings einfach ein größeres Netzteil zu kaufen. Das ist dann auch vom Wirkungsgrad her vermutlich besser. Vom Platzverbrauch und dem resultierenden geringeren Kabelwirrwar ganz zu schweigen.

Eine andere Option wäre die 4 Backupplatten in einem seperaten NAS Gehäuse unter zu bringen. Das kostet zwar wieder extra, aber hätte von der Backupsicherheit nochmal Vorteile.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also bei meinem Selbstversuch hat das geklappt...

```
ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1810000 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ata1.00: disabled

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: detaching (SCSI 0:0:0:0)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] START_STOP FAILED

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x5840000 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD502IJ, 1AA01112, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD502IJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

```

----------

## Hollowman

Das klappt schon, aber ist nicht toll für die Platte.

@flammenflitzer

Du solltest dir mal Gedanken über einen gescheiten (3ware etc) Raid Controller machen.

8 Platten in einem normalen Rechner sind etwas überflüssig. Wieviel TB sind das, 4?

Sebastian

----------

